# IS this egg good/bad?



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I recently had a pair of Blue Sips lay 5 eggs, 4 molded over and this one still looks....like it might be ok. This is the first time this pair ever laid eggs, so i want an opinion, it almost looks like .... Clear i guess
Also this egg is roughly 9 days old, and from looking at the pics that ive seen of other peoples tinc eggs, this seems like somewhat slow development, but it is for sure developing day by day just seems a bit slow?


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

Is that the tail of a tadpole? I think its good. it looks like it is in its early stages of development.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Well - it looks like it was good - but I think you may lose it. I am not sure what the white flecks are - they look like they are within the egg from those views. I have seen the yolk sac break down before in developing eggs - but they didn't look quite like that.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

I share Oz's opinion. It was clearly good but it looks like it is going south....better luck next time.

Bill


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

it looks good. but what are the white spots? the egg membrane is either growing some gunk or it just has a bit of debris on it. But you know the egg is good when it starts developing a stripe (spine)


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks guys, yea i was not sure what the little white flakes were either, but they were there in the beginning. Ill give it a bit more time to see what happens with it, hopefully its good


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: IS this egg good/bad? updated pic*

See, its still developing


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: IS this egg good/bad? more pics*

Day 10 of the Egg i think its going to make it to a tad..


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

honestly looks good to me.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Echoing Oz and Bill, those white spots looks strange. Besides that, that egg is clearly still developing. Is that white stuff on the surface or inside the jelly?

What type of substrate are you using?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

the white stuff is in the jelly i believe cause ive swished water around and they are still there.

well in the tank there really is no substrate, it was GS and then CC fiber over top of it, holes were drilled in the GS to allow drainage, and there is lots of moss growing on the CC fiber, tank has been up and running for like 3.5 years.


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

Hope s/he pull through for you. Would be intresting to take a extreme close-up look at those specks, really curious as to what those are. 


Prob from the lack of experience on my part but im used to see either clear or just plain fuzzy


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

IM using a Cannon S400 4.0 MPXL, its pretty old, bout time for an update

saw the little guy wiggling today... how much longer til it hatches would you say? one or two days?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

is it normal for them to wiggle?


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

sure when they wiggle that's normally a good sign. Might mean it's ready to break out soon


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

From the development in the pics (still a pretty visable yolk salk) I would say 5 days more or less. Movement is a good sign, tadpoles usually straighten up when they are about to hatch out.


----------

